# Any info on the 40-lumen, 3XAAA "BluMaxx" lites 3 for $15 at Costco?



## IamMatt (Oct 23, 2009)

I was at Costco yesterday and they have a pack of three "BluMaxx" lights for $14.99. They run on three AAA batteries (9 Duracells included). The package says they have 14 LEDs, 40 lumens max, with a second, lower setting that uses only 4 of the LEDs. What appear to be nearly the same lights can be found here, but the ones at Costco are silver-colored, not dark.

Anybody know anything about them?

BTW, I didn't put this in the Good Deals section cuz I don't know if it is a good deal or not! May be $15 worth of junk!


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 23, 2009)

Pretty good deal if you like the form, cell type and LED configuration.

Its hard to find 3AAA showerheads that are well made but those look decent in that regard. I was looking at those last weekend.


----------



## outersquare (Oct 23, 2009)

they are well made, but ***** dim for anyone on this forum


----------



## kramer5150 (Oct 23, 2009)

outersquare said:


> they are well made, but ***** dim for anyone on this forum



(note to self) One more word thats not screened by the CPF sensor...LOL


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 23, 2009)

kramer5150 said:


> (note to self) One more word thats not screened by the CPF sensor...LOL



Everyone here knows that is the word for a kitty anyway.


----------



## IamMatt (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, I don't like the 3XAAA configuration, but they would have to be pretty crappy to not be worth five bucks each. Might be good to get for camping with the Scouts, then I won't care too much if the kids break or lose them.


----------



## Jerrycobra (Mar 30, 2010)

i got a set a few months ago, they were like some of the left over stock, they seem pretty durable, but really only for indoor, close range, they are not bright compared to the standards here, haha


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Apr 2, 2010)

Costco in Canada sells a somewhat similar set of lights, 2 for $18. They have a single, name-brand LED, 2 brightness and 2 flash modes, and take 3AAA batteries in the usual holder thingie, crenellated bezels and scalloped tailcaps, sort of the Chinese downmarket version of a chubby SF E2D. I bought a set of them for the sake of being able to use AAA batteries for light in a future hurricane or earthquake-type event. I've found it's a a good idea to have something to use any sort of battery in a shortage situation and realised I had a gap for AAAs. So perhaps what you have found should be considered if only for that.


----------



## wallymann (Jul 8, 2010)

*i'm noodling on running 1x18650 LiPo in these, have a Q >>>*

being an utter noob on LED modding, generally speaking does going from 4.5v (3xAAA) to 3.7v (1x18650) see a big drop in LED light output?


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Re: i'm noodling on running 1x18650 LiPo in these, have a Q >>>*



wallymann said:


> being an utter noob on LED modding, generally speaking does going from 4.5v (3xAAA) to 3.7v (1x18650) see a big drop in LED light output?



no, the opposite is true. 18650 = a big JUMP up in both capacity and power output.


----------



## Stereodude (Jul 9, 2010)

*Re: i'm noodling on running 1x18650 LiPo in these, have a Q >>>*

It uses 3AAA's as it's power source and therefore sucks.


----------

